# Rapper O.D.B. Collapses, Dies in Studio



## Guest (Nov 14, 2004)

NEW YORK - The rap artist O.D.B., whose utterly unique rhymes, wild lifestyle and incessant legal troubles made him one of the most vivid characters in hip-hop, collapsed and died inside a recording studio Saturday. He was 35.

Over the years, he was wounded in shootings and arrested on a veritable laundry list of charges, including menacing security officers, illegally possessing body armor, driving with a suspended license, shoplifting and threatening a former girlfriend. 

It looks like Ol' Dirty Bastard will never be Old. This was the founder of the Wu Tan Clan if you are into rap.


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

One less druggie on the street - many more to go!

No sympathy from me. Nada. I never liked him and I hated his music.


----------



## Sgt Jack (Aug 17, 2003)

Sgt.berniedo @ Sun Nov 14 said:


> Over the years, he was wounded in shootings and arrested on a veritable laundry list of charges, including menacing security officers, illegally possessing body armor, driving with a suspended license, shoplifting and threatening a former girlfriend.


 Sounds like he was a real model citzen....Oh well one less person wasting air...


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Never again will we hear "Ohh baby I like it raw..." live...oh well. Anyone know what he died of?


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2004)

Apparently it was a heart attack.


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

Oh no! Not Dirt McGirt aka Big Baby Jesus aka Russel Jones! :musicboo:


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

What a shame, I hope they turn that day into a federal holiday. :85565:


----------



## TheFuzz357 (Feb 21, 2003)

To quote Chris Rock's *No Sex In the Champange Room* - "ODB couldn't have committed all of those crimes.....Coolio did some of dat shit!"


----------



## Investigator25 (May 26, 2004)

take the B away and that's how he died..O.D


----------



## Channy1984 (Jul 24, 2004)

ODB Sucks anyway. He's the worst of that entire group and sings like a cokehead. 
nfire:


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*I was watching the NY News last night when this was announced.
According to his mother or as she puts it: "his momma"; "he be called ODB, but to me, he juss be Rusty...And he was a good and generous boy".... * :roll:


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

Sgt.berniedo @ Sun Nov 14 said:


> NEW YORK -
> 
> *Over the years, he was wounded in shootings and arrested on a veritable laundry list of charges, including menacing security officers, illegally possessing body armor, driving with a suspended license, shoplifting and threatening a former girlfriend.*
> 
> No drug charges on the laundry list??? I wonder what drug the toxicology screen will find :?: Another rapper and upstanding citizen checks out... :alcoholi:


----------



## billj (Aug 28, 2004)

bye bye scumbag


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Channy1984 @ Sun Nov 14 said:


> ODB Sucks anyway. He's the worst of that entire group and sings like a cokehead.
> nfire:


Like a Cokehead? Maybe because he was a cokehead! :shock:


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

What can I do that ODB could NEVER do????????????



























Read tormorrows paper.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

stm4710 @ Sun November 14 said:


> What can I do that ODB could NEVER do???????????? Read tormorrows paper.


ROTFL. For some reason, that really cracked me up. Another idiot scumbag drug-addicted loser, who peddled his cRap "music" to the crack addicts and wife beaters on the streats today. Glad he's gone.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2004)

It may have been those recent big drug busts that the CG made. Hearing that was just too much and it killed him. :lol:


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Sgt.berniedo @ Sun Nov 14 said:


> It may have been those recent big drug busts that the CG made. Hearing that was just too much and it killed him. :lol:


*ROFLMAO!!!* :L:


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Wasn't he a buddy of the late and not lamented "Notorious B.I.G."?


----------



## gmorbid (Jul 16, 2004)

i love hip-hop grew up with it but ODB did to many drugs :shock: and thats just what happens. man 2pac, notorious big, big pun, left eye from tlc, aliyaah, rick james, and know ODB is it me or everytime an artist dies it has to be from hip-hop or the r-n-b scene.


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

Old DEAD Bastard :wiltedro:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

gmorbid @ Mon Nov 15 said:


> man 2pac, notorious big, big pun, left eye from tlc, aliyaah,* rick james*, and know ODB is it me or everytime an artist dies it has to be from hip-hop or the r-n-b scene.


you liked rick james? i know a ton of hip-hop kids and i don't think ANY of them liked rick james.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2004)

The real victims here are his 12 kids and his 12 babys mom'as. RIP ODB


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2004)

Good! Another rapper bites the dust! unk:


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Look on the bright side...we still get to support his 12 welps!


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

Am I the only one here who has no clue who ODB is??


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

The only song I know of that he had a part in was "Ghetto Superstar."


----------



## EchoUnit (Oct 26, 2003)

ODB aka Ole Dirty Bastard, was of the original members of the rap group Wu Tang Clan. He had a lengthy criminal history, and had like 30 kids with 30 different women. He had no musical talent..just listen to his songs, he just yells into the mic without any rhythm what so ever. c:


----------

